

NTP Security Project - bowenfreddy
http://www.ntpsec.org/

======
kseistrup
Perhaps these guys should talk to PHK who's also implementing an NTP dæmon:

· [http://phk.freebsd.dk/time/](http://phk.freebsd.dk/time/)

· [https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed](https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed)

